# comment installer live player sur mac ?



## sebetdomi (23 Mai 2009)

bonjour tout le monde !
deja, j'espère ne pas m'etre trompée de forum !
voila, avec mon mari nous souhaitons voir la retransmission des matchs de la ligue 1 ce soir, mais voilà FREE  nous a laché....
donc nous sommes a la recherche d'un site qui pourrait diffuser cela gratuitement...
j'ai trouvé      http://poker71.webobo.com/html.php?id_menu=2875587
mais apparemment il faut telecharger liveplayer, ce que je fais, mais au moment de l'ouvrir j'ai une fenetre avec plein de caractères (je ne comprends rien!) , je n'ai rien pour l'installer, executer..Ect...
comment je peux faire ?
(et pdt que j'y suis, on voulait regarder le jt de france2 ce midi mais il fallait egalement une application -windows media- mais cela nous faisais la meme chose en l'ouvrant..)
si qqun peut nous aider


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Sur ton premier lien il ne marche que sur Windows

Sinon pour la seconde question tu dois installer Flip4Mac.


----------



## sebetdomi (23 Mai 2009)

donc je crois que pour le foot ce soir c'est rapé..
sinon nous avons donc, sur tes conseils, telechargé flip4mac... (le gratuit je precise)
et au moment de lire le jt de france 2, tout s'eteind en nous disant que safari a du quitter inopinement ect...et ca nous eteind tout en nous demandant si nous osuhaitons envoyer un rapport a apple...
du coup, j'ai re enlevé cette application, mais ca le fait toujours...
je suis un peu perdue...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Tu as tout à jour ? (OS, Quicktime, Safari)

Tu peux faire une réparation des autorisations avec l'utilitaire de disque qui se trouve dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires/.

Sinon tu as Zattoo pour regarder la télé .


----------



## sebetdomi (23 Mai 2009)

avoir tout a jour !
mon mac a tout juste une semaine ...
je vais essayer sur zattoo alors


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Tu dois cliquer sur la pomme en haut à droite puis Mise à jour de logiciels...


----------



## sebetdomi (23 Mai 2009)

ok lol !
je n'y comprends encore pas grand chose, jetais sur pc avant ...!
mais je dois faire ca souvent ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Tu peux choisir que Mac OS X le fasse automatiquement pour toi dans les Préférences Système







Et suivre les nouvelles sur MacGeneration bien sûr .


----------



## sebetdomi (23 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu peux choisir que Mac OS X le fasse automatiquement pour toi dans les Préférences Système
> 
> 
> 
> ...






jai essaye de mettre a jour mais il ny a quun seul truc c'est memoire interne de je sais pas trop quoi lol ! la dernière fois que jai essayé ca ma planté le mac...
trop bizarre !
on a reessayé daller sur foot+, et cela ne veut pas safficher...il parait qu'il nous manque un module...
j'en ai trop marre !! avec le pc cela marchait et avec le mac non ! pourtant le mac est bcp plus recent...


----------



## ckyja (23 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir

Peut être en essayant avec Firefox!!!


----------



## sebetdomi (23 Mai 2009)

lol !
tu reponds tres rapidement !
c'est tres gentil en tout cas ç
il y a deux jours, jai installé firefox mais tres bizarre, cela a planté ma fenetre internet...
du coup je ne l'utilise plus, crois tu qu'il faudrait que je lance internet en firefox et non en safari ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h45 ----------

aors, qd je ance avec firefox sur foot+, cela me dit qu'il me manque un plugin, donc il le recherche et voila ce que ca me sort : (application/x-akamai-wmdrm) est inconnu - qd je clique sur installation manuelle cela me dit "file not found" et là nous sommes bloqués...
j'en peux pluuuus !


----------



## ckyja (23 Mai 2009)

En ce qui me concerne je ne peut regarder France 5 avec Safari, je suis obliger de passer par Firefox. Je ne dis pas pour autant que c'est votre solution. Je ne sais pas pourquoi ton Firefox ne marche pas, essaye de le re-télécharger. Bon courage


----------



## sebetdomi (23 Mai 2009)

en fait javais encore firefox lol, du coup jai ouvert ma fenetre avec, et la ca a arché, mais des que je suis sur foot+, rien a faire : en fait foot + ne fonctionne qu'avec internet explorer....pffffff


----------



## ckyja (24 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

Avez vous trouvé une solution?  sinon essayez : "Lecteur Windows Media pour Mac OS X" à 

télécharger sur ZD Net par exemple. Désolé je ne sais pas insérer un lien.


----------



## sebetdomi (24 Mai 2009)

merci bcp mais je n'ai pas réussi lol !
tant pis !
:rose:


----------



## ckyja (25 Mai 2009)

Donc pour terminer le sujet, en effet ce player ne fonctionne que sous windows. Je viens de faire 

l'essai sur ma partition windows, ça fonctionne.

Si vous en avez besoin le solution est d'installer un windows sur votre Mac via Bootcamp.

Bone journée


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Ou via VMWare Fusion ou autres si elle n'a pas envie de partitionner son disque dur .


----------



## sebetdomi (25 Mai 2009)

c'est gentil tout plein vos messages mais j'ai un peu peur de ma lancer la dedans !
deja que telecharger firefox ca me fait flipper ! lol !
en tout cas, si j'ai une autre question, je ferais appel a vous !


----------



## ckyja (26 Mai 2009)

Vous savez je l'ai fais alors c'est donc à la portée de tous. De plus c'est bien pratique surtout en 

virtualisation. Quoiqu'il en soit si nous pouvons vous aider ce sera toujours avec plaisir, ce forum 

est aussi fait pour ça.

Bonne suite avec votre Mac


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

sebetdomi a dit:


> c'est gentil tout plein vos messages mais j'ai un peu peur de ma lancer la dedans !
> deja que telecharger firefox ca me fait flipper ! lol !
> en tout cas, si j'ai une autre question, je ferais appel a vous !



Pourquoi avoir peur ? Nous vous aiderons si vous souhaitez installer une solution de virtualisation ce n'est pas sorcier vous savez .


----------



## ckyja (26 Mai 2009)

Et puis il y a les indispensables :

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/

http://www.osxfacile.com/


----------

